# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Chair frame weld - who to go to?

## joynz

A welded joint on the leg part of one of my bar stools has broken. 
I’m not quite sure who to take it to for a repair.  Metal fabricator or local handy person?   
Also, how much would this type of repair usually cost?  I’m in Cheltenham, Melbourne.

----------


## Whitey66

You need a stainless steel TIG weld done. If you take it somewhere that does a lot of stainless work they could probably do it for you quite cheaply rather than taking it somewhere that has to set their machine up just for this one job. Also try your local TAFE, I'm sure someone there would do it for a few beers  :2thumbsup: 
How old is it? Maybe return it for warranty? That weld looks very poorly done so you'd have a case for faulty workmanship I'd reckon. If the others look similar it might be best to get them all rewelded properly at the same time.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Maybe drill a small hole (say 3mm) thru both members and use a small bolt.

----------


## cyclic

Melbourne is not a small place so do a search of your area 
This took a minute to search stainless welding melbourne. https://www.bing.com/search?form=MOZ...ding+melbourne 
Then when you get the closest business use the phone to ask the question as to whether they will do it or not. 
Keep in mind any workshop will have to take a man off the present job to do your small job and a lot of businesses have minimum fees. 
Looking at it looks like it has been got at before or has it broken the metal away from the bent section ??.

----------


## droog

> Looking at it looks like it has been got at before or has it broken the metal away from the bent section ??.

  Looks like originally someone threw some dobs of bird sh@% at it and called the job done rather than actually welding it.

----------


## joynz

> Melbourne is not a small place so do a search of your area 
> This took a minute to search stainless welding melbourne. https://www.bing.com/search?form=MOZ...ding+melbourne 
> Then when you get the closest business use the phone to ask the question as to whether they will do it or not. 
> Keep in mind any workshop will have to take a man off the present job to do your small job and a lot of businesses have minimum fees. 
> Looking at it looks like it has been got at before or has it broken the metal away from the bent section ??.

  The surface of the metal bar bent section is intact - the weld material has just completely lifted off that side.

----------


## Moondog55

Personally I'd be doing a bolt though repair but adding in some thickened epoxy when tightening up. Just don't over tighten and compress the vertical tube, wrap the epoxy in plastic while it sets and then sand smooth for a clean finish.
All up about a 10 minute job. If you need a small matchbox full of SS or aluminium powder I'll send you some

----------

